# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Sixmonthsaway for the last two years

## sixmonthsaway

Hi all, I am currently in the processes of bring back a dwelling that was built abut 30 years ago.
I have stuck to the 2"x4" hardwood framing and have done some retaining walls with the versablock solution.
I am onto doing some ceiling linings and cladding.
Cladding with corro 'coz it's quick (on the straights). 
Am looking at screeding the slab as it has a fall of approx. 100mm over 5 or so metres.
Will probably be looking at a skin that's 15mm through to 100mm in thickness.
Have pondered some solutions including a mud comprising of crusher dust, sand and cement for a more compacted solution.
Probably with some bondcrete included in the recipe?
Wondering if anyone has experience with this combination? 
Am thinking of doing a test application on a 400x400mm concrete tile first, my main concern being cracking. 
Thanks for a cool forum! 
Bahram

----------

